# colt ar-15 sp1



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

I was wondering what a colt ar-15 sp1 is worth. I am looking at one that is in excellent condition and wondering how much i should offer.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

I would say, try to keep it under a grand. Yeah, I know, there are plenty for sale by people trying to get much more. Just my $.02!!


----------



## floridahuntingguide (Feb 22, 2008)

It is worth as much as it is.

Have you fired it?

After you have fired it, let me know how much it is worth.

You would never buy a car before a test drive.


----------

